# looking for a reputable toy poodle breeder in Alberta Canada



## Friendly girl (Jun 27, 2021)

Hi there. Have a beautiful, sweet, but aging toy poodle with chronic health issues. Wanting to plan for a new puppy or young adult dog at some point but know it takes time so starting to do the legwork now. What toy poodle breeders to people recommend in Alberta?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I have no personal experience with them, but Temple City in Lethbridge seems to be quite serious about health testing.


----------



## Friendly girl (Jun 27, 2021)

cowpony said:


> I have no personal experience with them, but Temple City in Lethbridge seems to be quite serious about health testing.


Thank you! I appreciate the reply and will check them out!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Temple City is a good rec. She also happens to be a member of PF .

There's a Breeder List as a Sticky in Finding The Right Puppy & Breeder forum with some Canadian resources. Definitely find and contact the Poodle Club of your city or province, or the national club for breeder info, and look at the multi-area listings.


----------

